# EKG Rejections



## joglesbee (Aug 28, 2009)

Our office has had serious problems filing on the EKG in the office recently.  We have had several patients come in for various reason and an EKG is performed.  Medicare rejects for not apparent reasons.  I have tried billing the 93005 and 93010 - rejected, and the 93000 is to try and see if that worked.  Neither was successful.  If anyone could help me out on this one it would be welcomed!


----------



## Lorisvg (Aug 28, 2009)

We were having the same problem with EKG's if they were performed at the same time as a procedure. There are new NCCI edits regarding EKG's. We added a modifier 59, and they have now been paid. Not sure what else your patient had done, but it's a place to start


----------



## kbarron (Aug 28, 2009)

Where can I find the new edits for the EKG's?


----------



## karencollins (Dec 14, 2009)

*ekg denials*

59 is not showing as a valid modifier


----------

